# 2007 sentra?



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Is this the forum for 2007 sentra?


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

well technically yes, coz it says 2000+,but no one really has 2007 sentras yet,a few out there though, this forum is mainly for the the B15 chassis, i would assume that they might put a newer one up for the newer yearor the differen t chassis,but even if they do how many people will really have any knowledge on the car that just came out? and if you did have a problem then its under warranty, so asking any of us is would not help much.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Okay, thanks. 

For what it's worth, I'm picking mine up today. I got a base model manual trans with the ABS option. The color is sonoma (red) with black interior. 

I sense there's not a whole lot of love for the new sentra, but I really like it. It fits me just right.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Okay, thanks. 

For what it's worth, I'm picking mine up today. I got a base model manual trans with the ABS option. The color is sonoma (red) with black interior. 

I sense there's not a whole lot of love for the new sentra, but I'm really impressed by it. It fits me just right. I considered the altima hybrid, but it is a bit out of my price range. The sentra is nicely equipped with a good price, but it doesn't look or feel "cheap" like a lot of economy sedans. Good mpg, decent power. As much as the civic and corolla have come up over the years, it still feels to me like they're "bolting on" parts to an econo box. 

That's my initial impression, anyway. Of course, owning the car may completely change my opinion down the road. We'll have to see!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

took care of the double post for you 
yeah, there aren't too many of you 07 guys yet. i am very curious to see the aftermarket support for it


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

i suspect the new spec v qr25 will will be a nasty little engine because the upped the compression to put out 200hp so a simple CAI and full exhaust could put down some serious numbers.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

b15chik said:


> took care of the double post for you
> yeah, there aren't too many of you 07 guys yet. i am very curious to see the aftermarket support for it


Thanks for the assist.

Well, as of a few hours ago I'm a "07 guy"! 

I just drove the new car home. Originally I was planning to go with powder/white and black interior, but now I'm actually glad they didn't have them in stock. The sonoma red with black interior looks fantastic! 

I gotta say, though, as far as the aftermarket, my guess is you older-school sentra fans might be dissapointed. This car just doesn't strike me as tuner. 

The ride is smooth and quiet for a car in this class. Interior is roomy and refined, and doesn't look or feel "economy". It's enjoyable, quite frankly. 

Standard safety features are excellent. And I've read that it's not considered a compact sedan, but a midsize. So all in all, it feels too big and too tall to be a tuner car. 

Nissan is going in a different direction with the Sentra - that much is obvious to me as a consumer. The Versa might be the new sentra for the tuner crowd. As for me, I don't have anything to prove at a stoplight anymore. It's all good.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

a lot of people don't seem to like the 07's, i don't mind them really. but i do think nissan should have either went with the sentra, or the altima. both are pretty large, especially the sentra for a "sport compact". 
post up some pics of the car when you get a chance!
i have actually been looking into getting a versa, but haven't decided yet. not sure if i want to get rid of the altima


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

b15chik said:


> a lot of people don't seem to like the 07's, i don't mind them really. but i do think nissan should have either went with the sentra, or the altima. both are pretty large, especially the sentra for a "sport compact".
> post up some pics of the car when you get a chance!
> i have actually been looking into getting a versa, but haven't decided yet. not sure if i want to get rid of the altima


Yeah, it remains to be seen whether there's enough buyers in that gap between the versa and the altima. It's a pretty big gap, though - about 8k between the two base models.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Here's some pics. I took two shots of the interior - one with the flash and one without.

:jump:


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

The engine pic doesn't show it too well, but there's quite a bit of room between the engine and radiator. Must be some option I didn't buy... 

I think the location of the intake snorkle was smart. It probably doesn't get as much heat from the radiator as other cars.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

the engine compartment is bigger probly,it looks like a bigger car than a B15 sentra plus the spec v model will have the QR25DE which is a little bigger than that, and the balance looks pretty good coz the engine is tucked near the firewall inline with the strut towers instead of farther foreward, probly a little engineering behind that. look nice


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice! i like the interior but that shifter placement would make me insane


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, shifter placement is tad odd but so far hasn't been annoying for me. For what it's worth, I'm 6 feet, normal weight. Taller or shorter people might have more trouble. On the upside, passenger limbs don't get in the way of shifting, which I like. In other cars, when shifting into 5th, sometimes you run into the passenger's knee. 

When I first drove the manual, I didn't like the feel of the gear shifts. Felt very chunky. My first test drive was in a vehicle that had only 3 miles on it. The vehicle I actually bought had 30 miles on it and the shifting felt much better. So, I have to chalk that up to a little break-in.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah i'm sure the shifter would just take some getting used to. i might go test drive one, one of these days


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Road and Track was very unimpressed with the shifter and it came in last of the cars tested in the current issue. They kind of agreed with me, no matter how much horsepower you put in it, it still look like an econobox.

Tell me you're going to keep your SE if you buy a Versa.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

oh yeha of course. i'd be getting rid of the altima if i got something new


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

b15chik said:


> very nice! i like the interior but that shifter placement would make me insane


The shifter placement is not that bad, at least you're not running into where your drinks would be. They actually thought about the cupholders, and now when I drive, I'm not tipping drinks over on every shift or turn.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

haha, good call


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

b15chik said:


> oh yeha of course. i'd be getting rid of the altima if i got something new


That's good news. I was having a hard time wrapping my head around a turbo'd Versa with a big wing on the back.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

haha hey, i've seen some pretty damn nice versas!


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

b15chik said:


> haha hey, i've seen some pretty damn nice versas!


and how much did you have to drink when you saw them? :cheers:


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i dunno, this doesn't look too bad to me


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one. Only Chip Foose could fix this car and I'm not sure that he would be up to the task. I'm pretty much disapointed with the entire Nissan lineup. I am sorta getting used to the trucks, but not enough to turn loose of my 97.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i love the frontier and titan, but i have no reason for a truck and don't feel like getting that crappy of gas mileage for nothing


----------



## derekspudich (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't get it, its seems the new sentra gets only so-so response on this forum and in the automotive world in general. Well let me tell everyone this. My wife had a 2005 Dodge Magnum with 38,000 miles. It got about 20 MPG. So, she had been wanting something with plenty of room and four doors (shes a school teacher so shes always hauling stuff and kids around for her coaching duties). I was content with the Magnum but went shopping with her to pretty much discourage her from buying anything. I convinced her that she didn't want to buy a car if it didn't have everything she wanted. I also convinced her that we couldn't really afford anything over 20,000 grand. She also wanted a car that looked "sporty" but got good gas mileage.

The closest vehicle we had found after looking at every "american" car was the Dodge Avenger and a the mid-grade trimline with cloth interior and just basic options was just over 21,000. The car didn't even have MAP LIGHTS! You had to buy an $800 package to get the map lights, along with trip/mpg computer, and a bunch of small items that she didnt' care about.

So we finally decided to go look at the "foreign" market, something as a 25 y/o in the midwest had been scolded for even considering while growing up. Looked at a Toyota Corolla first. Great Price!!! Even convinced the wife that the "S" trim model was sporty (although the whole line looked aged). We also test drove a used Mazda 3 on the same lot, which she LOVED because of the sporty look and was pretty peppy, but the 18,000 price on a used car when a brand new one was about the same turned us off. Then we decided to stop at the Nissan dealer.

We walked up to the Sentras, the wife really was impressed by the semi-sport look of the sentra. Her and I were both impressed on the size of the car comparred to the corolla. She then looked inside and saw the black leather interior....the ONE thing shes always wanted on a car and never had was leather interior. She then saw the sticker price of 19,000. I couldn't believe it. We figured it was a close to base model car with leather. Nope, unlike the american cars where buying a certain trim level only gives you the privelige of buying various options, this Sentra SL INCLUDED all of the options she wanted, plus ones we didn't even know existed on cars less than 20,000 (like the intelligentkey system). Extras like Bluetooth sealed the deal. We were also impressed that the Sentra had pretty much the same room as the Avenger and Siebring, which are a class higher than the Sentra.

Now, we didn't look at EVERY car in the segment, but I say we did considerable research. And the Nissan Sentra was hands down the best deal for the money. It doesn't drive like like a sports car, because its not supposed too. It doesn't have 18" wheels, because it doesn't need them to look good. My opinion is that Nissan, in building the new Sentra, included everything that a modern carbuyer wants for a price that i haven't seen matched.

Sorry for the long post, I just can't figure out how a guy like me who has grown up HATING import cars and wanting nothing to do with them, can be so impressed by this little car yet the people that (supposedly) aren't biased and are supposed to give every car an honest review just shrug their shoulders. Does anyone have any answers for me!!??


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think that everyone on the forum would agree that the Sentra is as good a car as any out there and a pretty good deal for the money. I've owned 3 of them. What some of us (me) don't like is the new body style. Like the Corolla, it's a stogie econobox looking car and some of us (me) buy a car as a package of value, performance, reliablilty, looks and mileage. However, it doesn't matter how wonderful a car is, I won't buy it if I can't stand how it looks. 

Time will tell if the new Sentra goes over with the public. You for one seem pleased with it and may well turn out to be the majority.


----------



## derekspudich (Jun 8, 2007)

Its interesting how different peoples mind look at things differently. I look at the pre2007 sentra as a econobox, with no style, and you see the 2007 as exactly that. I guess thats why they make more than one type of car, and why they change up styles every few years. One of my wifes major concerns was that the car she drove DIDN'T look like an econobox.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, it's very interesting how some view the 2007 as looking like an econobox when I felt it was the other cars in the class that seemed that way. The mazda3, for example, has pretty nice styling but totally looks like an econobox to me. The interior, in particular, definately feels much "cheaper". My coworker has a 2006 sentra and while I think it looks good, to me it definately looks more 'economy'.

The other thing is the ride, which is smooth compared to cars in this class. It's not designed to carve turns the way the mazda3 does, or a riced out civic. It's not overly floaty or anything, just sort of middle of the road. It does have decent Go, though, at least the six-speed does. 

As I said previously, it just doesn't strike me as an entry for the tuner crowd, though.


----------



## ATeamM (Jun 20, 2007)

Last week I picked up a 2007 SE-R Spec-V. It's fully loaded, even has the Helicat limited slip in it  . I really like it so far and from what I hear I'm pretty lucky I found a Spec-V (specially in kansas). So far there are only 8 people including me that have one on cardomain. Yes the shifter is alittle different but it doesn't take long to get used to and I love the interior (specially the red stitching and red seatbelts and the seats are soooo cumfy and sporty at the same time). 

Ya I'll admit when I first saw the new sentra I thought it looked kinda ugly until I saw this one in person, then I knew it was the car for me. I know alot of people don't like the new ones and that's fine with me cause I DON'T want a car that everyone and their dog is gonna own. I do wish it wasn't quite so tall so it could reduce some bodyroll but I took it threw some corners and it really supprized me. 

I had a 2003 Ford ZX2 that I put H&R springs and Tokico Struts on also had 17" light weight MoMo rims with alittle wider tire then stock. One of the corners it could go around about 45 and be pushing it alittle. I went around the same corner at 40 with my new Sentra and ya it had some body roll but WoW it felt like it could do alot more.

And oh ya there is plenty of room in the front of the engine bay for a turbo and even more room behind the bumper for a intercooler

Here's some pics




























































Sorry haven't takin a pic of the engin yet.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Fantastic, ATeamM!

Obvious differences between yours and mine are the different seats and the gauges above the radio. Can you post some engine shots?

I've got a fairly base model with the six-speed and ABS.

After a month - here's my impressions.

Placement of the shifter takes some getting used to. Yeah, I like all the space it leaves me with. Still, in the dialed-in driver's position I do feel like I'm reaching for it a bit. Part of it is the six-speed, though. It's wierd shifting six speeds instead of 5. All-in-all, though, yes, my old-skool 96 neon is a better shifter. The dodge shifter is just crisp, if a little long.

Say what you will about the neon, it is/was fantastically fun to drive, and clocking through the gears felt much more intuitive. The sentra feels like a more 'grown-up' car overall in this regard.

In terms of GO, this sentra doesn't lack and beats my neon hands-down. I was on a twisty road this weekend in south sacramento going to a cave tour in the boonies. The pickup was nice. In a two-lane highway passing situation I got to 90 and we still weren't hearing much from the engine, and I was still in 5th... The torque is definately nice. It pulls to speed without saying "I'm hurting". Seems natural for this engine.

My odometers at 650, and I have to admit today I did notice more engine noise around town. I hope that's not a symptom of days to come...

In other news, I swapped my infinty speakers from my neon. Crutchfield reported that 6.5s wouldn't fit in the front speaker housings as they were too restrictive. The front housings are stock 6x9, and according to crutchfield, NO aftermarket 6x9s will fit in the housings (big disapointment). Though, they still don't have an install guide for the car, so I have to wonder how exuastive their research is...

I ended up getting 6x9 to 6.5 adapters and installing in the back. Let me say, it was a freakin' pain. In addition to the rear deck, I had to pull the rear-side and rear-door housings - basically tear the ass-end out of the car. 

When putting it all back together the rear-door housings simply refused to seat, those f$cking rear plastic grabbers just won't go unless you have everything aligned absolutely perfect. I finally figured it out, but DIY stereo installers should be aware of the hassle. I guess the upside is I've got no rear rattle, but...

Ultimately I plan to pimp this ride with some nice tweaters in the front doors and mids in the factory holes. It will happen, but not without a little pain, I know. 

This car will sound amazingly good when I'm done with it.


----------



## ATeamM (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's some engine pics for ya.


----------



## SoCalSpecV (Jun 26, 2007)

If enough of us with 07's post, can we have our own section? I've had my 07 SER Spec-V since May and love it. It's not the best looking car (Actually it's kind of ugly) but in comparison to other cars like it, STI, EVO, Mazda Speed, etc, i think i got the most bang for the buck for what i was looking for. I needed a commuter car for my 100+ mile a day commute, but i didn't want a generic Civic, Camary and i wanted something that was fun. I test drove several others, including a modified 04 STI, that was completely out of control. I've drag raced 60's and 70's muscle cars for years and never had a car that actually scared me, until that STI!


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, looks like I am going to have to throw 400whp down in this thing to have people start buying it. I have been debating myself whether to buy one or not. But the car would void the warranty the day I got it home. I still don't know what the differences are with the engine. Like, how did they get the pistons speeds down while revving to 7000rpm???

I could make this an all motor beast and push 250whp with it. I doubt it would be that hard. Just a set of good cams with the rest of the goodies and there ya go.

I have been toying with the thought of a turbo on this beast. but the Wife says no until I get the SEL finished.


----------



## NISSAN:) (Jul 3, 2007)

just got mine this past weeknd very fun to drive... the ergonomics work very well. and the new interior styling is far better than the 06 sentras.


----------



## NISSAN:) (Jul 3, 2007)

ne one know of ne any preformance parts that is 2.0s applicable???


----------



## ATeamM (Jun 20, 2007)

Stillen.com has some parts for the 2.0L


----------

